# Uber is not a career



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

I sympathize with those who opted to "strike" on Wednesday. Yes, everyone deserves a living wage. However, in my humble opinion, Uber was never meant to be a pathway to a career. As an uber driver with 2500 rides I've never considered myself on a career. It was simply a way to make a few extra bucks with little
muss or fuss to do it. Virtually, all I had to do was get into the car and drive; no skill involved. Granted, when I started doing this almost 4 years ago it was a lot easier to make 200.00 bucks on a Saturday afternoon than it is now. And yes, Uber has taken a greater share of the money. But all of the problems can't be laid at the feet of Uber; the drivers are equally as responsible for the diminished profit. 

Continually you hear uber drivers complain about being used. Well, when you allow yourself to be used then believe me, you will be. Take for instance that $500.00 uber waves in your face to make referrals and recommend new drivers. That, my friend, is a one time payout but the effects are long lasting. The more people you bring in the less you make over a longer period of time. You, under your own accord, have diminished your yearly take. How ridiculous is it to me sitting on Market Street in Philadelphia at 5:30 in the afternoon and have to wait for a half hour or more to get a request. That's because, when you look at the passenger app there's 15 additional cars sitting and waiting for the same client. I did this last night and finally gave up. If you allow yourself to be treated in a diminished manner, you will. Also, how serious will anyone potential client take you based on the condition of the vehicle your driving and the cleanliness of the inside of the vehicle and the driver him or herself. At times when I've been in the share lot at the airport I can get a cross section of the drivers in Philadelphia. For at least half of them, I personally would not accept a ride from them. The cars are deplorable. 

If you can't make enough money driving for uber, quit, It's that simple. But if you think by pulling a half hearted job action where only 200 people are going to show up, think again. Uber knows, and human nature dictates that even though some of you engaged in a work stopage, 3/4 of uber's drivers were out there banging away. Uber's got you. Their IPO will go off as planned and all the major shareholders will make a bundle. If you want to do yourself a favor, stop referring your friends. That in and of itself will help to increase the profit margin. But don't bother with a work stopage.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Apparently uber is not even a job and they are not required to pay minimum wage. So insted of using uber drive yourself. The company shouldnt exist, there are laws in place to protect people from people trying to get rich exploiting bad labor laws and human labor. If its not a job, not a carreer and pays less than minimum wage what is it? Slave labor.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Thank you soooooooo much for posting a thread like this. 

It’s a wonder that no one else ever thought of posting a thread like this. 

(Face palm)


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Quit reading after the first paragraph. It's just looking for an excuse to exploit people. The driver ought to be getting at least 70% of the fare. Period. No excuses, no ifs ands or buts about it! I don't care whether you classify it as a "career", "job", "gig" or just "screwing around". I don't care how much "skill" you think is involved in it.

In the end the driver is providing the vehicle, using their own time and paying for the gas so they deserve the lion's share of the revenue. I don't care how much you lick the boots of billionaires and bleed Conservatism and the free market, etc. etc. 70%.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

You should think about nature of good people when they are doing their jobs.
Good people are hardworking people who put their effort with their best but hoping good return from their employers. When driving for Uber, good people are trying to give best services to total strangers some are with bad attitude. Some people even put their money in investing new cars, trying so hard to keep that car clean, hoping to satisfy riders. Are you one of the good people?
I drive for Uber and Lyft to make some extra money. So it doesn't bother me too much when pay rate is little. But the truth it, I don't like those company are paying drivers this rate. Why? Simple. They take more than they should from my hardworks.
Other drivers may feel the same. They don't want to quit that doesn't mean they love to drive for Uber and Lyft. That means they love what they are doing now. Working hard. making money but money is never the top priority.
Do you know 90% of employees never like their employers or their wages but they are still working there? There are some reasons involved.
(1) They like their jobs. They love what they are doing.
(2) They like people at that job.
(3) They can't still find another job which pays better. Some don't even try.
(4) They hope they are getting raise or promoted because of their loyalties.
So, you simply ask to quit driving for Uber and Lyft. How dare you to stand with U/L and say them to quit? They just don't like the pay but they love what they are doing. They don't ask with greedy manner. They just ask to change appropriate fares rate and Uber/Lyft to build fair business with them.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Quit reading after the first paragraph. It's just looking for an excuse to exploit people. The driver ought to be getting at least 70% of the fare. Period. No excuses, no ifs ands or buts about it! I don't care whether you classify it as a "career", "job", "gig" or just "screwing around". I don't care how much "skill" you think is involved in it.
> 
> In the end the driver is providing the vehicle, using their own time and paying for the gas so they deserve the lion's share of the revenue. I don't care how much you lick the boots of billionaires and bleed Conservatism and the free market, etc. etc. 70%.


This guy just proved every point I was trying to make.



Zoro said:


> This guy just proved every point I was trying to make.


He's standing around waiting for a handout from Uber. Go find a job.



touberornottouber said:


> Quit reading after the first paragraph. It's just looking for an excuse to exploit people. The driver ought to be getting at least 70% of the fare. Period. No excuses, no ifs ands or buts about it! I don't care whether you classify it as a "career", "job", "gig" or just "screwing around". I don't care how much "skill" you think is involved in it.
> 
> In the end the driver is providing the vehicle, using their own time and paying for the gas so they deserve the lion's share of the revenue. I don't care how much you lick the boots of billionaires and bleed Conservatism and the free market, etc. etc. 70%.


Driving around picking people up and dropping them off is the only semblance of a job this guy has ever had.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Rideshare may not be a career for everyone because they are limited by their vehicle, market and knowledge of generating money. Those like Rideshare Revolution on YT he is pulling in $85K a year minus $20K in expenses just driving a mid size sedan. Many people are pulling in $1500 - $2000 a week in Minneapolis if they have these 3 elements perfected >> Vehicle - Market - Market Knowledge. The majority of the people that do Rideshare it isn't a career but many people have figured out how to make it their career with the knowledge and practice.

We just need to keep pushing to get a bigger piece of the pie that these companies use to pay out.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Zoro said:


> He's standing around waiting for a handout from Uber. Go find a job.


So your position is that the guy doesn't drive for Uber? You believe he just stands out front at the hub all day then complaind on UP about how no one at the company will give him any money?

You can't actually WORK for a company and simultaneously wait around "for a handout from Uber."


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Zoro said:


> This guy just proved every point I was trying to make.
> 
> 
> He's standing around waiting for a handout from Uber. Go find a job.
> ...


<rolleyes>

Welcome to the ignore list. Hopefully they kick you from the site. You don't seem interested in doing anything other than insulting people and putting down drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

In some markets the booking fee that Uber gets is more then what a driver makes, think about it, we should be getting half the booking fee, at least this will partially cover the wear and tear on OUR cars.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Zoro said:


> pathway to a career


I don't think any driver considers rideshare a career. Whatever circumstance drove them to rideshare, they want to maximize their profits while doing it.

Uber has pulled shenanigans that impede driver profit. Venting about it on a forum intended for that purpose, is perfectly reasonable.

Complaining about folks complaining is lame. Do you have a need to feel superior to others? Clearly you need to take a swim in lake you and work some things out. Pulling for you champ.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> In some markets the booking fee that Uber gets is more then what a driver makes, think about it, we should be getting half the booking fee, at least this will partially cover the wear and tear on OUR cars.


Don't want to argue about service fees. Uber should take service fees because drivers are using their platform. Cutting 40% as commission fees seems good to me because Uber purchase insurance for riders and other cars plus they provide customer support. Booking fees $2.50 is supposed to go to drivers fares because driver need to go pick up the riders and Uber shouldn't take service fees % from booking fees.
Why Uber wants to take more cut? The reason is they want to invest in other area, other countries. Why drivers need to pay on those investments? If they want to do it, they can just sell more shares to go for those investments. Profit or Loss doesn't belong to drivers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Quit reading after the first paragraph. It's just looking for an excuse to exploit people. The driver ought to be getting at least 70% of the fare. Period. No excuses, no ifs ands or buts about it! I don't care whether you classify it as a "career", "job", "gig" or just "screwing around". I don't care how much "skill" you think is involved in it.
> 
> In the end the driver is providing the vehicle, using their own time and paying for the gas so they deserve the lion's share of the revenue. I don't care how much you lick the boots of billionaires and bleed Conservatism and the free market, etc. etc. 70%.


It seems you keep begging for grease and op is simply saying stop bending over.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

What is missing from your great uber funded speech is before "rideshare" showed up there was a population if people that did in fact make a good living in transportation. There where business owners and real independents. What uber did is take the power of choice away from the driver by offering a lowball service with fake benefits. Of course the public embraced the new service it was cheap. Uber fooled everyone and now thanks to us all workers and riders there is whole new batch of millionaires who will continue the demise of transportation. 
Strikes will never work in logistics for everyone one driver willing to strike there is at least 5 greedy drivers who say more rides for me. The public will not stand behind the strike because technically your asking the public to pay more for the ride. So not happening. Think about it at one time the fare was 2.50 a mile plus tip no questions asked unless the pax thought you long hauled them. Now its .90 cents a mile with no tip needed. Hmmmmm i wonder which one the public will pick lol. At the end of the day we driver lost the power of choice, bargaining . No this is not a job anymore its a bullshit scheme to make the people on top beyond rich oh wait it just happened. Lmao hard at myself and all of you we got fooled lol lol lol.....


Zoro said:


> I sympathize with those who opted to "strike" on Wednesday. Yes, everyone deserves a living wage. However, in my humble opinion, Uber was never meant to be a pathway to a career. As an uber driver with 2500 rides I've never considered myself on a career. It was simply a way to make a few extra bucks with little
> muss or fuss to do it. Virtually, all I had to do was get into the car and drive; no skill involved. Granted, when I started doing this almost 4 years ago it was a lot easier to make 200.00 bucks on a Saturday afternoon than it is now. And yes, Uber has taken a greater share of the money. But all of the problems can't be laid at the feet of Uber; the drivers are equally as responsible for the diminished profit.
> 
> Continually you hear uber drivers complain about being used. Well, when you allow yourself to be used then believe me, you will be. Take for instance that $500.00 uber waves in your face to make referrals and recommend new drivers. That, my friend, is a one time payout but the effects are long lasting. The more people you bring in the less you make over a longer period of time. You, under your own accord, have diminished your yearly take. How ridiculous is it to me sitting on Market Street in Philadelphia at 5:30 in the afternoon and have to wait for a half hour or more to get a request. That's because, when you look at the passenger app there's 15 additional cars sitting and waiting for the same client. I did this last night and finally gave up. If you allow yourself to be treated in a diminished manner, you will. Also, how serious will anyone potential client take you based on the condition of the vehicle your driving and the cleanliness of the inside of the vehicle and the driver him or herself. At times when I've been in the share lot at the airport I can get a cross section of the drivers in Philadelphia. For at least half of them, I personally would not accept a ride from them. The cars are deplorable.
> ...


Issing from


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ubers not a Broadway show

Uber’s not a streaming service

Uber’s not a river in Egypt. 

Just wanted to add something.


----------



## gdaymate67 (Apr 29, 2019)

Zoro said:


> I sympathize with those who opted to "strike" on Wednesday. Yes, everyone deserves a living wage. However, in my humble opinion, Uber was never meant to be a pathway to a career. As an uber driver with 2500 rides I've never considered myself on a career. It was simply a way to make a few extra bucks with little
> muss or fuss to do it. Virtually, all I had to do was get into the car and drive; no skill involved. Granted, when I started doing this almost 4 years ago it was a lot easier to make 200.00 bucks on a Saturday afternoon than it is now. And yes, Uber has taken a greater share of the money. But all of the problems can't be laid at the feet of Uber; the drivers are equally as responsible for the diminished profit.
> 
> Continually you hear uber drivers complain about being used. Well, when you allow yourself to be used then believe me, you will be. Take for instance that $500.00 uber waves in your face to make referrals and recommend new drivers. That, my friend, is a one time payout but the effects are long lasting. The more people you bring in the less you make over a longer period of time. You, under your own accord, have diminished your yearly take. How ridiculous is it to me sitting on Market Street in Philadelphia at 5:30 in the afternoon and have to wait for a half hour or more to get a request. That's because, when you look at the passenger app there's 15 additional cars sitting and waiting for the same client. I did this last night and finally gave up. If you allow yourself to be treated in a diminished manner, you will. Also, how serious will anyone potential client take you based on the condition of the vehicle your driving and the cleanliness of the inside of the vehicle and the driver him or herself. At times when I've been in the share lot at the airport I can get a cross section of the drivers in Philadelphia. For at least half of them, I personally would not accept a ride from them. The cars are deplorable.
> ...





Zoro said:


> I sympathize with those who opted to "strike" on Wednesday. Yes, everyone deserves a living wage. However, in my humble opinion, Uber was never meant to be a pathway to a career. As an uber driver with 2500 rides I've never considered myself on a career. It was simply a way to make a few extra bucks with little
> muss or fuss to do it. Virtually, all I had to do was get into the car and drive; no skill involved. Granted, when I started doing this almost 4 years ago it was a lot easier to make 200.00 bucks on a Saturday afternoon than it is now. And yes, Uber has taken a greater share of the money. But all of the problems can't be laid at the feet of Uber; the drivers are equally as responsible for the diminished profit.
> 
> Continually you hear uber drivers complain about being used. Well, when you allow yourself to be used then believe me, you will be. Take for instance that $500.00 uber waves in your face to make referrals and recommend new drivers. That, my friend, is a one time payout but the effects are long lasting. The more people you bring in the less you make over a longer period of time. You, under your own accord, have diminished your yearly take. How ridiculous is it to me sitting on Market Street in Philadelphia at 5:30 in the afternoon and have to wait for a half hour or more to get a request. That's because, when you look at the passenger app there's 15 additional cars sitting and waiting for the same client. I did this last night and finally gave up. If you allow yourself to be treated in a diminished manner, you will. Also, how serious will anyone potential client take you based on the condition of the vehicle your driving and the cleanliness of the inside of the vehicle and the driver him or herself. At times when I've been in the share lot at the airport I can get a cross section of the drivers in Philadelphia. For at least half of them, I personally would not accept a ride from them. The cars are deplorable.
> ...


----------



## Wo0 (May 7, 2019)

Zoro said:


> This guy just proved every point I was trying to make.
> 
> 
> He's standing around waiting for a handout from Uber. Go find a job.
> ...


Its still a job..... dosent matter the skill ceiling. Garbage man just throw out garbage, no skills i guess we should pay them sub par too. While were at it, lets remove livable wages from all skill less job. Who cares about those people they are SkIlLeSs


----------



## Kril (Apr 27, 2019)

i make 120 a day

and give 20 to my mom

best driving uber with mopeds


----------



## LO_lovelost (Oct 30, 2020)

Zoro said:


> I sympathize with those who opted to "strike" on Wednesday. Yes, everyone deserves a living wage. However, in my humble opinion, Uber was never meant to be a pathway to a career. As an uber driver with 2500 rides I've never considered myself on a career. It was simply a way to make a few extra bucks with little
> muss or fuss to do it. Virtually, all I had to do was get into the car and drive; no skill involved. Granted, when I started doing this almost 4 years ago it was a lot easier to make 200.00 bucks on a Saturday afternoon than it is now. And yes, Uber has taken a greater share of the money. But all of the problems can't be laid at the feet of Uber; the drivers are equally as responsible for the diminished profit.
> 
> Continually you hear uber drivers complain about being used. Well, when you allow yourself to be used then believe me, you will be. Take for instance that $500.00 uber waves in your face to make referrals and recommend new drivers. That, my friend, is a one time payout but the effects are long lasting. The more people you bring in the less you make over a longer period of time. You, under your own accord, have diminished your yearly take. How ridiculous is it to me sitting on Market Street in Philadelphia at 5:30 in the afternoon and have to wait for a half hour or more to get a request. That's because, when you look at the passenger app there's 15 additional cars sitting and waiting for the same client. I did this last night and finally gave up. If you allow yourself to be treated in a diminished manner, you will. Also, how serious will anyone potential client take you based on the condition of the vehicle your driving and the cleanliness of the inside of the vehicle and the driver him or herself. At times when I've been in the share lot at the airport I can get a cross section of the drivers in Philadelphia. For at least half of them, I personally would not accept a ride from them. The cars are deplorable.
> ...


I agree! Uber should was never meant to be a shortcut to a career. This is just ridiculous, since when does a career come from an app? Some of the Uber drivers are rude and have rigged cars. Anyone who goes out and buys a new car for Uber, clearly knows nothing about business. I am a nurse of 17 years and in order for us to get benefits, we have to be part time or full time employees. Flexible staff are not eligible for benefits. If you want a career, get a degree, join the government or military. Stop making insane demands that are ridiculous and insane. Hopefully Uber and lift packs up and leaves California. Then will see, the same people change position.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LO_lovelost said:


> I agree! Uber should was never meant to be a shortcut to a career. This is just ridiculous, since when does a career come from an app? Some of the Uber drivers are rude and have rigged cars. Anyone who goes out and buys a new car for Uber, clearly knows nothing about business. I am a nurse of 17 years and in order for us to get benefits, we have to be part time or full time employees. Flexible staff are not eligible for benefits. If you want a career, get a degree, join the government or military. Stop making insane demands that are ridiculous and insane. Hopefully Uber and lift packs up and leaves California. Then will see, the same people change position.


@Zoro was last seen May 10, 2019.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Zoro said:


> Continually you hear uber drivers complain about being used. Well, when you allow yourself to be used then believe me, you will be. Take for instance that $500.00 uber waves in your face to make referrals and recommend new drivers. That, my friend, is a one time payout but the effects are long lasting. The more people you bring in the less you make over a longer period of time. You, under your own accord, have diminished your yearly take. How ridiculous is it to me sitting on Market Street in Philadelphia at 5:30 in the afternoon and have to wait for a half hour or more to get a request. That's because, when you look at the passenger app there's 15 additional cars sitting and waiting for the same client. I did this last night and finally gave up. If you allow yourself to be treated in a diminished manner, you will.


This has already been noted by an eminent intellectual. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserve_army_of_labour


----------

